# Finally after 19 years of trying



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

HERE IS A LINK TO A THREAD I PUT IN THE HUNTING FORUM
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3857333#post3857333


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nicely done, and congrats to you.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats!!! I fully understand the wait as I have been there too!


----------

